

A Wikipedia that AI systems can safely learn from - jmount
http://www.michaelwitbrock.com/2010/11/wikipedia-that-ai-systems-can-safely.html

======
Mithrandir
We already have enough problems with people "mirroring" Wikipedia, rewriting
the article with BS or it's outdated, then not crediting the original authors.

